# New Background Checks



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

As of April 3rd, no rideshare driver may pickup in Massachusetts until they have passed the Massachusetts Criminal Offender Record Information (CORI) check, which is more stringent than Uber's background check, but does not require fingerprinting. This also applies to drivers in adjacent states: New York, Connecticut, Rhode Island, New Hampshire and Vermont. Uber is actively blocking all drivers from Massachusetts pickups until they pass the CORI check.

Lyft also requires passing CORI as described here. The Lyft App prompts you for consent. I expect that even if you have already applied with one that you must also apply with the other.

You may "opt-in" for the Massachusetts CORI background check via Uber here. The web page contains a link to the 7 page list of disqualifying conditions.

*WARNING! If you fail the CORI check, not only will you be unable to drive in Massachusetts, but you will also be unable to drive ANYWHERE!*

I expect other state legislatures to enact similar legislation this year.


----------



## KenB (Apr 10, 2017)

My UBER app was shut down because of 2 OUI driving offenses 36 years ago. No offenses in the last 36 years. The lifetime "lookback" is unjustified and I am here hoping other UBER drivers in Massachusetts with stories similar to mine will speak up. If anyone knows of an attorney currently representing drivers like myself please let me know.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

KenB said:


> My UBER app was shut down because of 2 OUI driving offenses 36 years ago. No offenses in the last 36 years. The lifetime "lookback" is unjustified and I am here hoping other UBER drivers in Massachusetts with stories similar to mine will speak up. If anyone knows of an attorney currently representing drivers like myself please let me know.


I cannot give you a recommendation for an attorney, but to get a list google: cori lawyers massachusetts

Many lawyers offer a free 1-hour consultation. I suggest that you interview several before deciding. Please share anything that might help others like yourself including:

How to choose a CORI lawyer
What your lawyer tells you that may apply to others
One strategy is to "Petition to Seal Criminal Records (CORI)" *BEFORE* applying.


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

Florida is going to vote on senate bill 340 this summer. It has mandatory background checks but so far they only go back 5 years.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

jonhjax said:


> Florida is going to vote on senate bill 340 this summer. It has mandatory background checks but so far they only go back 5 years.


I know that both Connecticut and New York are close to passing new TNC/Rideshare legislation.
Over 8,000 in Massachusetts have lost the ability to do rideshare this month


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Maven said:


> I know that both Connecticut and New York are close to passing new TNC/Rideshare legislation.
> Over 8,000 in Massachusetts have lost the ability to do rideshare this month


That seems high. What's that as a percentage of all drivers?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Coachman said:


> That seems high. What's that as a percentage of all drivers?


It is high! Especially if you were one of the 8,000. I do not know percentages, but the largest group was "License Suspension", within 7 years, anywhere, for any reason. The 2nd largest group didn't hold a valid US driver's license long enough.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

I for one have no problem with extensive b/g checks. I also think all vehicles should be 2010+. And select vehicles should be "select".
Uber is far too watered down as it is.



Maven said:


> I know that both Connecticut and New York are close to passing new TNC/Rideshare legislation.
> Over 8,000 in Massachusetts have lost the ability to do rideshare this month


Ya, everything on that list SHOULD disqualify drivers


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

As I said in another post, my license was suspended for a few days because my insurance company screwed up and I was out of town when the DMV letter arrived. I assume lots on that list have a similar story


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Maven said:


> As of April 3rd, no rideshare driver may pickup in Massachusetts including Bradley Airport


Bradley Field is in Connecticut. Since when did the Massachusetts Legislature have a say in what goes on in Connecticut?

If you fail due to an old unpaid traffic summons (open cases, as cited in the list) and you square it, will they let you drive, again?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

jp300h said:


> I for one have no problem with extensive b/g checks. I also think all vehicles should be 2010+. And select vehicles should be "select".
> Uber is far too watered down as it is.
> 
> Ya, everything on that list SHOULD disqualify drivers


Really? Everything should disqualify, interesting, Mass. is passing legislation that is tougher for TNC drivers, than federal requirements to obtain a Transportation Worker ID which allows access to sensitive areas of sea ports and airports or federal requirements to obtain HAZMAT endorsement for a commercial truck driver. As someone with a 20+ yr old federal felony conviction, I'd laugh in their faces and be on the nightly news the next day holding up my TWIC card and CDL with full endorsements, including the FBI background check letter that shows I'm qualified to drive, and then let the state try to explain that one.


----------



## cwinch26 (Apr 18, 2017)

If you are a RI resident Uber driver, you may not know that you can not drive in MA anymore without going through a MA CORI check. Uber hasn't told everyone. They are letting RI drivers take long rides into Boston and beyond from RI only to find out once you reach the MA destination, you have to drive back to RI before you can get another ride. You will be wasting money, time, wear & tear on your vehicle. 

I got stung today by Uber. Drove from Warwick past Boston only to find out I couldn't drive after I dropped off my passenger. Almost 3 hours round trip for $45. I will pass the CORI check to drive in MA but wanted to warn others not to accept a ride from RI to MA unless you already have been approved for the new MA CORI check.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

cwinch26 said:


> If you are a RI resident Uber driver, you may not know that you can not drive in MA anymore without going through a MA CORI check. Uber hasn't told everyone. They are letting RI drivers take long rides into Boston and beyond from RI only to find out once you reach the MA destination, you have to drive back to RI before you can get another ride. You will be wasting money, time, wear & tear on your vehicle.
> 
> I got stung today by Uber. Drove from Warwick past Boston only to find out I couldn't drive after I dropped off my passenger. Almost 3 hours round trip for $45. I will pass the CORI check to drive in MA but wanted to warn others not to accept a ride from RI to MA unless you already have been approved for the new MA CORI check.


You sound like a New Jersey driver complaining about trips into New York


----------



## cwinch26 (Apr 18, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> You sound like a New Jersey driver complaining about trips into New York


Lol.....that makes no sense. Does Uber let you drive from New Jersey to New York and not let you accept rides once in New York?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

cwinch26 said:


> Lol.....that makes no sense. Does Uber let you drive from New Jersey to New York and not let you accept rides once in New York?


Exactly. As soon as we complete the trip, we get knocked offline and can't get back on until we get back across the river. NY TLCs don't have the same problem when they come into NJ, though, even though it's technically illegal for them to do point-to-point here. There's no jurisdiction here to enforce it because it's a NY law that's being broken.

It's a bone of contention.


----------



## cwinch26 (Apr 18, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Exactly. As soon as we complete the trip, we get knocked offline and can't get back on until we get back across the river. NY TLCs don't have the same problem when they come into NJ, though, even though it's technically illegal for them to do point-to-point here. There's no jurisdiction here to enforce it because it's a NY law that's being broken.
> 
> It's a bone of contention.


Yikes that sucks. Until I am told I passed the CORI check I won't leave RI......


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

New York law does not allow pickups in NYS unless licensed by the local TLC (Taxi and Limousine Commission). This favors NY Licensed Ubers, who already are paid higher rates, over drivers in both Connecticut and New Jersey who must return empty after dropping off in New York State. Some NY counties (example: Westchester) do not even allow drop offs and will ticket drivers caught at popular drop offs like the Airport, with $1000-$2000 fines. The New York State legislature is opening upstate New York to Uber and Lyft beginning in July, but local jurisdictions may opt-out.

Massachusetts is different. Massachusetts does not allow pickups unless a driver has passed their CORI check, which is more strict than either Uber's or Lyft's background check. Fortunately, you can still drop off in Massachusetts. The danger to drivers is that both Uber and Lyft will permanently deactivate (everywhere) any driver who fails CORI. This has already happened to over 8000 drivers.


----------



## MarioRodri (Apr 20, 2017)

I drive in California and been driving for about three months now. Which obviously means I cleared the background check. Now suddenly I get put on hold and they state they are reviewing my background check cuz they occasionally re run them. So today o ft an email stating I'm being declined to drive for them cuz of a felony robbery from ten years ago. But they cleared me before knowing this so what's the problem now? What can I do?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

MarioRodri said:


> I drive in California and been driving for about three months now. Which obviously means I cleared the background check. Now suddenly I get put on hold and they state they are reviewing my background check cuz they occasionally re run them. So today o ft an email stating I'm being declined to drive for them cuz of a felony robbery from ten years ago. But they cleared me before knowing this so what's the problem now? What can I do?


They probably did not even finalize your background check originally. I'm glad to hear it sounds like you turned your life around 10 years, your basically a changed man, (unless you just don't get caught now in which case, good job anyways.)

Anyways, kids need to hear your story. How, one screw up is affecting you 10 years later.



cwinch26 said:


> If you are a RI resident Uber driver, you may not know that you can not drive in MA anymore without going through a MA CORI check. Uber hasn't told everyone. They are letting RI drivers take long rides into Boston and beyond from RI only to find out once you reach the MA destination, you have to drive back to RI before you can get another ride. You will be wasting money, time, wear & tear on your vehicle.
> 
> I got stung today by Uber. Drove from Warwick past Boston only to find out I couldn't drive after I dropped off my passenger. Almost 3 hours round trip for $45. I will pass the CORI check to drive in MA but wanted to warn others not to accept a ride from RI to MA unless you already have been approved for the new MA CORI check.


Did you even ask Uber for a fare adjustment?


----------



## MarioRodri (Apr 20, 2017)

MarioRodri said:


> I drive in California and been driving for about three months now. Which obviously means I cleared the background check. Now suddenly I get put on hold and they state they are reviewing my background check cuz they occasionally re run them. So today o ft an email stating I'm being declined to drive for them cuz of a felony robbery from ten years ago. But they cleared me before knowing this so what's the problem now? What can I do?





Trebor said:


> They probably did not even finalize your background check originally. I'm glad to hear it sounds like you turned your life around 10 years, your basically a changed man, (unless you just don't get caught now in which case, good job anyways.)
> 
> Anyways, kids need to hear your story. How, one screw up is affecting you 10 years later.
> 
> I wanna continue driving for Uber though and feel this is not right. They had already cleared me and I thought it was only seven years background check. What can I do? How can I fight this? Trebor you know what I can do?


What can I do?


----------



## GasHealthTimeCosts (Jul 24, 2017)

Were you able to appeal your background check and allowed to drive again? I am in a similar situation, any advice would help! Thanks!


----------



## KenB (Apr 10, 2017)

GasHealthTimeCosts said:


> Were you able to appeal your background check and allowed to drive again? I am in a similar situation, any advice would help! Thanks!


Yes. I can drive again. I petitioned Massachusetts DOT to seal my records from 37 years ago which they did. It took almost 2 months to try and reach Uber to resubmit my CORI to get my clean record. Sent many messages through email and twitter. They sent many robo replies - Generic response emails telling me I had a bad Cori. Finally they resubmitted my application to DOT and it came back cleared to drive and I got my certificate. Be persistent. Don't give up.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

How far back can you get records sealed? I've also got something on that list from over 20 years ago and would like it hidden if Virginia starts doing this


----------

